# حمل شرح محطة الرصد المتكاملة توبكن GTS 230 عربى مع Surfer 8



## gpsusama (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*لاخوة الاعزاء:*​ * اليكم مذكرة تشغيل عربى لمحطة الرصد المتكاملة **GTS 230** مع شرح مبسط لاستخدام برنامج السيرفر Surfer 8* لرسم الكنتور و حساب الكميات ........ و" لا تنسونا فى الدعاء"​ كلمة السر لفتح الملف : gpsusama 



* م / اسامة سيد - مدير فرع الرياض*​


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجاري التحميل


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجاري التحميل


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## surveyor 1983 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## sosohoho (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع ومن النادر ان نجد مثل هذة الكتب لكن واذا امكن اذا كان الشرح بشكل اوسع كاستعمال point to line اقصد البرامح الاخرة الموجودة في الجهاز وان تكون الشرح بالصور وشرح صغير لكل اداة او برنامج مجود في الجهاز مثلmlmالذي تم شرحة وشكرا لك يا وردة الوروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووددددددددددددددددد


----------



## ali992 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## gpsusama (18 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله انا بحاول اعمل بعض الشرح للجهاز Topcon, GPS, GR 3
وبقدر الامكان ساجتهد على حد علمى لتكون ميسورة للجميع
و لكم وافر الشكر على اهتمامكم - و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك
اسامة سيد


----------



## sosohoho (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا وردة كل عام وانتم بالف خير ارجو منك دائما وفي كل كتاب يتم تاليفة من قبلكم ان يكون بقدر المستطاع وضع الصور بالشرح وان يكون شرح خاص للتوبكون الذي ورد شرحة مع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## العكيدي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وفي انتظار شرحك عن gr3وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
هذا ما نبحث عنه جهد مشكور عليه أخي الكريم


----------



## eng fawzy (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosohoho (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هل منشرح جديد مع الشكر والقدير


----------



## هشام هراس كفافي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وجعله في ميذان حسناتك ننتظر المزيد.


----------



## rwmam (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف جيد وبارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور فعلا


----------



## غفور (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجو المزيد من حضرتك وحتى وظيفه عندك فى المدينه عشان الواحد ربنا يكرمه بحج ولا عمره


----------



## sosohoho (4 أكتوبر 2009)

نرجو منك ايها الاخ العزيزالتواصل معنا


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاء الله خير يا مهندس اسامة ممتاز الشرح


----------



## abu_karam (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## sosohoho (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من جديد يا وردةةةةةة


----------



## aree_79 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر :12:


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## alsadaf2007 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور وبارك الله لكم


----------



## fsfs (22 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررر جزاك الله خير


----------



## ثامر البصري (22 يناير 2010)

ممكن اعرف كود فتح الموضوع


----------



## fsfs (22 يناير 2010)

الشرح يبي باسورد ممكن


----------



## gpsusama (23 يناير 2010)

الكود هو gpsusama


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## elasmer madjid (1 فبراير 2010)

واله يا اخي لقد ثقفتنا لطالما بحثنا عن كيفية تشغيل او استخدام الجهاز دون جدوى شكرا جزيلا في انتظار المزيد


----------



## hanykaboo (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك ألف عافية :20::20::20:


----------



## tamer shehab (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed elyamany (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعباس79 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وبارك الله فيكم عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## احمدعباس79 (19 مارس 2010)

عاااااااااااااجل اريد اي شيء عن الابنية الصديقة للبيئة او الابنية الذكية 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmed elyamany (19 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف الف شكر ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (2 مايو 2010)

_



تستاهل الف مليون نجمه 
يا نجم النجوم الغالي على الموضوع المتميز والحصري 
تسلم ايدك يا فنان على هذا الاداء الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد من التميز والحصريات 
لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير 
تحياتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


----------



## w1000 (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا جزاك الله خيرا لكن انا عندي مشكله في الملف محتاج باس ورد عشان يفتح ممكن تساعدني 
وجزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على الشروحات الجميلة والمفيدة ونامل فى تزويدنا بنسخة من البرنامج


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا على هذا الكتاب لكني عند التطبيق على جهازي التوبكون 235 وجدت مشكلة عند تنزيل الملفات وتحميلها مع الكمبيوتر حيث كان الشرح من حظرتك انه عند تنصيب برنامج الجهاز وبدا عملية تحميل الملف من اللكمبيوتر الى الجهاز لم تظهر عندي صفحتين متلاصقتين واحدة للجهاز والاخرى للكمبيوتر كما هو مذكور في الكتاب بل ظهرت صفحة واحدة فقط ....... ارجو منك الرد اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نمسى (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونرجو منك توضيح حول تحميل البينات من الكمبيوتر الى الجهاز لاني اعاني من هذه المشكلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## مش لاقي (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## م اسامة سيد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن نتواصل عاى الميل [email protected] 0569602522


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك نرجو المزيد


----------



## فالكون (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هو الملف لة باسوورد وشكرا


----------



## adel elroby (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اركان الشمري (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## kaj_6178 (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## المهندس بدر ثابت (24 يوليو 2011)

الباسورد بتاع الملف ياجماعة لو سمحته


----------



## محمد سعد شلبى (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Mr_sur (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محب الصديق (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abas mahamad (9 مارس 2012)

ممنون كبد على الكتاب


----------



## aljwahery (31 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aljwahery (31 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بس اكو رقم سري للملف ليششششش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## said_khaled (3 أبريل 2012)

شكراً يا أخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zxzx_0007 (5 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## zxzx_0007 (5 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا مهندس اسامه حيث ان هذه الكراس مفيدة جدا وتم الاعتماد على معظم فقراتها في تدريس طلبة كلية الهندسة فجزاك الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## ward-20055 (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## احسان الجنابي (15 مايو 2012)

شكررررررررررررررراً جززززززززززززززيلاً
أخي الكريم


----------



## salim salim (16 مايو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (17 مايو 2012)

*اخي العزيز عنوان الملف جميل جدا وضروري بس ليش محمي برقم سري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## احمد مناحي (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذ اسامه اخوك مهندس احمد من العراق


----------



## samer_1190 (18 مايو 2012)

شكراً يااستاذ اسامة :
بس المشكلة مو بالتعلم العلم والخبرة موجودة والحمد لله
المشكلة في ايجاد العمل


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله على كل حال
والف شكر على الكتاب


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (24 يوليو 2012)

مشكور استاذي الفاضل


----------



## الفقير لله (9 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على معلوماتك
لكن لماذا الباسوورد ؟
​


----------



## عباس شمخي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز حملت الكتاب لكن يطلب مني رمز للمرور فأذا امكن الرمز


----------



## نبيل الهمام (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الباسورد ميشتغل الرجاء تزويدنا بالباسورد الصحيح


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييررررررررررر


----------



## daskoomer (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*[email protected]*

جزاك الله خيرا . تقدر ترسل password of pdf file شرح برنامج surfer,@ topcon 230


----------



## NOORALDIN (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## NOORALDIN (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز حملت الكتاب لكن يطلب مني رمز للمرور فأذا امكن الرمز


----------



## sdsda802 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك بس فين الرقم السرى password


----------



## ahmed_youns13 (2 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد جابر المليجي (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم انا حملت الملف و لكن بيطلب مني باسورد
ارجوا المساعدة ............. مع خالص الشكر


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (22 أبريل 2015)

الرمز؟؟؟


----------



## سعيد فدان (25 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (25 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووور
تم التنزيل ​:28:

كلمة السر
gpsusama​


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (29 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب سالم نور (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

